# Looking for internal lock "flag" (J frame)



## Boettner (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking for internal lock "flag" J-frame (442). I will pay for part and shipping. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You might want to re-consider having that lock, there have been reports of it inadvertently engaging while the gun is being fired due to recoil. Especially in the aluminum alloy or magnum handguns. I disengaged mine. It's a fairly weak spring that keeps it engaged or dis-engaged. After having mine apart I could understand why it could fail.


----------

